# Spiderling to juvenile, how long does it take a chaco golden knee?



## Robinlovesreptiles (Sep 26, 2009)

hello! first post!

anyway, im dying to get a chaco golden knee, there so pretty! thing is my budget is about £20 since mom wont let me spend much of my money. 

I have had a look at the spider shop and seen spiderlings! having not really considered these before it sounds like a cheap way of getting a beautiful tarantula!

thing is as i would be feeding it maggots or mini mealworms which i would find harder to aquire than crickets (since i breed them).

i had done all the research and prepared everything but then having read that mexican red knees take ages to become juveniles i was wondering whether its the same story for Chaco golden knees.

I only have a chilien rose so im not too experianced with tarantulas, is it better to save up enough to buy a juvenile. 

thanks very much, i really would appreciate any input


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They do grow pretty slowly.

If you keep an eye on the classifieds here though, you could probably pick up a juvie for less than £20


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I think they take 4-5 years to mature, but the slings are sooo cute. They are pretty active too.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

There's one here on AP, not sure how much he wants for it though

[FS or Trade] SA N.Chromatus & Juvie Chaco Golden Knee - Arachnophiles Forum


----------



## Robinlovesreptiles (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks, perhaps ill look out for a juvenile


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

my juvi has shed once in a year and probably grew about 5 mm lol. They arent exactly fast growing lol.


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

mine is pretty mad! escapes everytime i try to feed :lol2:


----------

